
The Amazon forest is the result of an 8,000-year experiment - nikbackm
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/03/the-amazon-forest-is-the-result-of-a-8000-year-experiment/
======
davelnewton
Well. Not really an experiment, which has specific meaning.

But like any other environment it's affected by those who inhabit it, so no
big surprise here.

